# How to train a lab



## oscarthegrouch (Sep 12, 2007)

I just got me a purebred black lab (8 weeks old)and want to train him to be my new bird dog anyone have any suggestions? anything will help

Thanks


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

You should probably find a training program to follow. Most retriever guys around here seem to like Evan Graham's Smart Works program.Then follow this.When you come to a spot that you are then having problems with some one can help with that.Also you might think of joining one of the many retriever clubs in the area.

Vic


----------



## Ironman (Sep 7, 2007)

Books and videos are nice, but I've found that a living breathing mentor is invaluable! I'd suggest you try to hook up with someone in your area who also enjoys training hunting dogs and learn as much as you can. 
Remember, patience pays off....eventually :wink:


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Buy the book and dvd called Game Dog. Read it, follow it, live it.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Find a program that suits your expectations and stick with it. Training with someone with experience will help as well. Be patient and don't expect too much from you or your dog too soon. It will be a learning experience for both of you. The hardest thing for me was remembering that my dog is still a puppy, and that she isn't going to learn everything all at once. And she probably isn't going to get it the first time. 
Good luck, be patient, and make it fun for both of you.


----------



## Jesse Higgins (Sep 11, 2007)

A good start would be to come out to the Wasatch Hunting Retriever Club training day next Saturday. You will get exposure to some good trainers, training, and have a chance to get some idea of what these wonderful animals are really capable of. This would will be a great chance to meet some people who could offer you some quality help.


----------

